# Saw a new shrink...



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

I like this one. She has bumped me up to 112 mg of Effexor and then up to 150. I'm also on 1 mg of Klonopin a day. She said my serotonin, adrenaline and dopamine levels are all low which is why I am the way I am.More good news - my blood pressure is under control with Accupril, the new drug I'm on. Now for the somewhat bad, especially for a worrywart like me. I mentioned to my doctor I was having some palpitations and fast heart rate (I have MVP), and she said it's normal for MVP, but if I wanted, I could see a cardiologist and have an echo done to ease my mind. Now I'm stuck with this cardiologist/echo appt. and am scared to death they'll find something seriously wrong with my heart.There's no reason to think so, but my brain is torturing me about this. I don't want to know if my ticker is on the fritz. Anxiety really stinks sometimes, doesn't it?


----------

